# My first four-cycle engine



## kadett (Jan 2, 2013)

All hello from Russia! There was a wish to show the project to foreign colleagues on this hobby. For mistakes in spelling I ask to forgive as I don't know your language and I write through a site translator.

In the project was engaged a little more than half a year, now it is complete completely and I will try to lay out its main parts on you court.  As I don't possess extensive base of machines that and quality of production of details corresponding, all was made almost of garbage. 

_Piston/sleeve_. The piston self-made, served as a material a brake support from the car, well I didn't find at work of the necessary diameter of aluminum and melted the piston into a tube, further preparation was processed on the lathe and ground in to a sleeve manually. Diameter of the piston 19MM. The sleeve - the pumping-up pump from diesel TNVD, is more exact than it the case was sawn and polished inside, there is a small honingovka. Piston ring - sanitary rubber.





The cranked shaft - one-basic is made also on the lathe, the crankshaft isn't balanced (balancing will be then if the project lives to a final stage). Piston stroke - 18&#1084;&#1084;. The crank is pressed in a cheek of a cranked shaft in the hot way.




The cylinder head in the first version was made of aluminum (at that time got hold of the necessary piece), and was compound - saddles of valves were from bronze. But such design when saddles and a separate detail directing the valve was difficult in grinding in and as a result I didn't manage to grind in the valve and the head went to a garbage can. It was made new completely of bronze, channels and openings directing the valve are more precisely drilled, in a consequence it and got used almost hermetically. The valve are made of self-tapping screws with long naked part, at the self-tapping screw it is possible to tell an ideal facet, got used very well. On a photo new head at the left and old on the right. Well and photo of valves.





If it it is possible to call the block so, support of bearings of a cranked shaft are more exact and the case to which will be fastens everyone and everything also fine-molded and welded electric welding. In it two ball-bearings on which actually are installed and the cranked shaft rotates. 




After that came to make time a camshaft. Made a start from gas distribution gear wheels as their size had a direct bearing on a design of all mechanism of gas distribution. I made cams, pushers of valves, yokes and were aggregated by everything.





Spark plug also self-made.




Ignition system classical - contact and transistor from the truck. The system was hidden in an engine box support, the key of inclusion of a food and a nest of the plug of the accumulator are removed.





The carburetor can be told standard for self-made engines. Preparation of a mix happens from saturation of air soaked up by the engine by vapors of fuel.





Well here it seems the main parts also I described if that missed that ask and I will try to answer. The engine was painted and cultivated, installed on a support and is ready to start.










Here video of its work. I will be very glad to your comments and manuals, yours faithfully from Russia.

[ame]http://youtu.be/RmzBzCidQqY[/ame]


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 2, 2013)

wow awsome project something to be proud of


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi and welcome.

I am lost for words.

Congratulations on your successful build.  Where there is a will, there is a way.

Vince


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 2, 2013)

A wonderful achievement. Thank you for showing us how you made that engine from scrap.

Jim


----------



## va4ngo (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello Kadett from Melbourne Australia
Well done on your engine
 I like your versimple spark plug design and the use of tubing as an insulator around the copper wire

The carburettor is also a very simple innovation and easy to find if there is a problem in fuel flow.  well done
Phil


----------



## myrickman (Jan 2, 2013)

Very clever build with simple tools. The engine runs as well as many other more elaborate engines I have seen. Bravo, sir....nice work.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very cool engine and thanks for a nice supply of photos and video of your work.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice work!!! Congratulations from Brian in Canada


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 2, 2013)

Congratulations on a very good running engine.  Thanks for sharing your photos.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## lensman57 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well done Kadet,

You have just proven what could be achieved with a little bit of ingenuity and drive, a running engine from common as muck materials. Congratulations.

Regards,

A.G


----------



## Speedy (Jan 2, 2013)

amazing!


----------



## kadett (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, it is a pleasure to read such comments from foreign colleagues!


----------



## Marsh (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice job.
ATB Marsh.


----------



## nemoc (Jan 6, 2013)

I really like your engine.  You have done an incredible job with very limited resources.  Thank you for sharing it with us.

Craig


----------



## Longboy (Jan 8, 2013)

They rebuild 80 year old cars here in the States to hi performance standards but leave them rough as pieced together from many automotive sources. They are known as "rat rods". Your model engine is of enginuity rather than production beauty as are these rat rod cars, a niche of their own. Nice job KadettThm:


----------



## Art K (Jan 9, 2013)

Amazing creativity with materials you had on hand

Art


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 9, 2013)

What an excellent engine. I like it just as much as the highly detailed scale models. My hat is off to you!


----------



## metalmudler (Jan 9, 2013)

I love the fuel vapourizing arrangement,not to mention the phillips head screws for valves.  Nice work


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 9, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## oldlunns (Jan 9, 2013)

A great job ...from another Aussie.


den


----------



## larry1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations,  Truly a great job.  larry


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 25, 2013)

Pure genius!  This engine build is inspirational!


----------



## flyingtractors1 (May 25, 2013)

Very nice.  Creative.  Well done.  Congratulations.  Thank you for posting.  Ralph


----------

